# Stratford Upon Avon @ The Motorhome Show Stratford Racecour



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Stratford Racecourse in Stratford Upon Avon, Warwickshire starting 19/06/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=585

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have my name down to Marshall this rally so see you there.

Andy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry Andy, I can't find a way of confirming my attendance. Got my tickets though and so will be coming.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brock said:


> Sorry Andy, I can't find a way of confirming my attendance. Got my tickets though and so will be coming.


Ok John all confirmed thanks:grin2:

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Spacerunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Blimey! What a rigermarole!

I think our admin bods had better give the rally booking system some time. I very nearly chucked me hand in.
Anyways....who ever is doing what to whom could you please confirm me......as the actress said to the bishop!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Clashes with Beverley Folk Festival, pity never been to Stratford

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you that booking for Stratford closes on 12th June and we could do with a few more of you joining Andy there please. It's a lovely area for a weeks holiday even if the show is not a big show, there's plenty to see and do in the area



Jacquie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like we have lots of room may be able to lets some pitches out.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining Andy at Stratford PLEASE

BOOKING CLOSES ON FRIDAY 12TH JUNE AT 5.PM


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

2 still showing unconfirmed on the rally list

Chausson
camoyboy

Have you 2 now booked please?

Plenty of room for a few more to join us there as well so please get adding your names to the rally list as booking closes TOMORROW FRIDAY AT 5PM

RALLY LIST http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=585

Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Yes, we have booked and are attending.

Didn't get the email about confirming when booked? I guess this is something to do with the site changes. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it!!

See you there?

Colin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LAST CHANCE TO BOOK FOR STRATFORD FOLKS BOOKING CLOSES AT 5PM TODAY


Unfortunately Andy can not marshal here now if I can get the pass then we will be there if not you will have to sort yourselves out


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PRE BOOKING FOR STRATFORD IS NOW CLOSED

You can still pay on the gate and as we seem to have plenty of room
your more than welcome to come and park with us.

Tuesday we have a race meeting so if your arriving Tuesday you may have to park up
until the racing is finished.

Could you all please let me know what days you are arriving a.s.a.p thanks

Mobile number 0797 026 5683 or 0786 767 8605 if you need to contact me
we should be there late Monday

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jac. Arriving on Monday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Hi Jac. Arriving on Monday.


Well if your there before me make yourself comfortable and if any others arrive make them comfortable as well:kiss::grin2:

Jac


----------

